# Will people but large cookies?



## U&A (Apr 19, 2020)

I say large. That is a relative term. I have what i presume to be white oak (over red). A few logs at 32”Diameter and a few at 38”Diameter. 

Just to put it out there the local logging company’s wont give me crap for them. I asked. 

So im processing it as fire wood and i am getting a mill for my 3120 to play around with. But a lot of of will be firewood as i need that. I will get me set a few years ahead. 

Just had the idea to see if you guys have an experience with or know if people frequently buy large cookies?


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Philbert (Apr 19, 2020)

I had several, cardboard fruit boxes of birch cookies from testing a few saws a few years ago. Nothing special; actually slightly spalted. Was going to just toss them in the wood stove, but they were kind of a PIA. So I put them out at my garage sale, since they were already in the garage. Was going to give the boxes away, just to get them out of the way. A number of women came up and started looking through the boxes excitedly. They asked, '_How much?_'. I said, '_How about a dollar?_', meaning for the whole box (sometimes people don't trust things that are 'FREE". They eagerly paid me $1 for each cookie!

Can't say your experience would be the same, but find some folks in the crafts market.

Philbert


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 19, 2020)

The larger the cookie, the more apt it is to crack. Make sure people know that or hold the cookies until they crack. Otherwise, people buy anything. One man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## U&A (Apr 19, 2020)

Philbert said:


> I had several, cardboard fruit boxes of birch cookies from testing a few saws a few years ago. Nothing special; actually slightly spalted. Was going to just toss them in the wood stove, but they were kind of a PIA. So I put them out at my garage sale, since they were already in the garage. Was going to give the boxes away, just to get them out of the way. A number of women came up and started looking through the boxes excitedly. They asked, '_How much?_'. I said, '_How about a dollar?_', meaning for the whole box (sometimes people don't trust things that are 'FREE". They eagerly paid me $1 for each cookie!
> 
> Can't say your experience would be the same, but find some folks in the crafts market.
> 
> Philbert



Thank you sir[emoji1303][emoji41]


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## U&A (Apr 19, 2020)

buzz sawyer said:


> The larger the cookie, the more apt it is to crack. Make sure people know that or hold the cookies until they crack. Otherwise, people buy anything. One man's trash is another man's treasure.



Yup.

I totally get it. The grain is super short. Then it dries and becomes more susceptible to cracking.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 19, 2020)

U&A said:


> Yup.
> 
> I totally get it. The grain is super short. Then it dries and becomes more susceptible to cracking.
> 
> ...


The rings try to straighten out as they dry. Different woods do this at different rates.


----------



## woodie butcher (Apr 20, 2020)

I've used quite a few for hatchet throwing


----------



## Skeans (Apr 20, 2020)

My wife and I used one off a pole I cut as a guest register at our wedding. I’ve seen people use cookies as accent walls as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 20, 2020)

U&A said:


> Yup.
> 
> I totally get it. The grain is super short. Then it dries and becomes more susceptible to cracking.
> 
> ...


Right so mill them long and they wont crack near as much.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 20, 2020)

lone wolf said:


> Right so mill them long and they wont crack near as much.


Guys used to paint them with something to keep them from cracking. "PEG" (Polyethylene glycol).
A number of comments on woodworking forums: search: '_chemical to prevent wood from cracking_'

Philbert


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 20, 2020)

Philbert said:


> Guys used to paint them with something to keep them from cracking. "PEG" (Polyethylene glycol).
> A number of comments on woodworking forums: search: '_chemical to prevent wood from cracking_'
> 
> Philbert


Forgot about PEG. I've used it on some pretty gnarly wood and it didn't crack. It replaces the moisture in the cells so there is no shrinkage and little or no cracking. fwiw, PEG is the liquid you drink (1 gal) to prepare for a colonoscopy. No "crack" related jokes, please.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 20, 2020)

buzz sawyer said:


> fwiw, PEG is the liquid you drink (1 gal) to prepare for a colonoscopy.


I assumed that it was related to antifreeze!

Philbert


----------



## Ax-man (Apr 20, 2020)

I have seen artistic people paint birds and animal on small cookies for arts and crafts at flea markets . Large cookies no way . Oak is probably one of the worst woods to keep from cracking . The painted cookies I seen were made from woods like pear and red cedar . The biggest diameter was 4 to 6 inch or slightly larger than a coaster. Cookies are popular for weddings if they are cut flat and square. Seems they are more trouble than they are worth . Just my 2 cents .


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 20, 2020)

Philbert said:


> I assumed that it was related to antifreeze!
> 
> Philbert


PEG - polyethylene glycol. Antifreeze - ethylene glycol. I''ve heard some claimed to have used anti-freeze but maybe they meant PEG.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 20, 2020)

I've sold some for weddings and showers but not that large. If you try some dry them flat out of the sun and flip them every couple of days. I would think for that size not less than 2 inches thick. Maybe a little thicker. If you do Facebook you may find out what prices are.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 15, 2020)

I like the idea of seasoning in log form, sealing the ends, gang nailing any cracks before the log tears itself apart, leaving in the shade off the ground and waiting a very long time for the log to season.

Failing that, I'de try over-thicknessing the cookies and PEG them ASAP, or, and I would be very keen to try this myself next Summer when i get back to some bigger logs, dumping those cookies straight into the river to stay totally immersed in water for a while before seasoning. Good luck. Please post photos of your progress so we can all learn a thing or three.


----------



## djg james (Jun 15, 2020)

I heard you can use antifreeze, ether ethylene glycol or propylene glycol, or PEG (longer chain of antifreeze). But I also heard surfaces don't take finish well after treatment. Any truth to that?


----------



## jp233 (Jun 15, 2020)

Recently there was a guy around GR looking for large cookies for axe/hatchet throwing...


----------



## Philbert (Jul 11, 2020)

Filled up a couple of banana boxes (the size from the wholesale club) with cookies yesterday, testing some saws. Some nice ones from ash and sugar maple. Daughter does not want them, and I have no room, so they are going to the compost / brush side.

Philbert


----------



## SeMoTony (Jul 11, 2020)

Can be used for tables like this Maple's future shall be. Used Thompsons water seal, flipped next day tws once again couple days and couple days then it got erratic on my part. It is lighter stable and ready for surfacing and better finishes. Around 40" across. The ash in my avatar treated with peg, and similar treatment as Maple using peg, didn't work out as well. Need a 6' galvanized wading pool to soak/soft6en to try to pull it closed for a couple bowtie holders across the crack.


----------

